# hellboy kennels?? anyone know?



## stevieschiff (Jan 30, 2012)

Just a question. Does anyone know of a hellboy kennels out of Texas(I think houston)??I was just wondering if anyone has heard of this kennel and if so, what bloodlines cone out of this kennel?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Are you talking about this Hellboy Kennels? BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
If so then they're American Bully and deal with RE and Remy it looks like.Anyone else that can add to it speak up please.I'm not too familiar with bully lines


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Are you thinking of getting a dog from there?


----------



## stevieschiff (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a friend who has a gorgeous dog..said it was from hell boy kennels and I was just trying to find out what bloodline it was and if they had a website where I could look at the rest of their dogs


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

dixieland said:


> Are you talking about this Hellboy Kennels? BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
> If so then they're American Bully and deal with RE and Remy it looks like.Anyone else that can add to it speak up please.I'm not too familiar with bully lines


If that is the kennel, and that is the owner, then they're not correct for American Bullies. I wouldn't show interest in them.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

there is a hellboyz kennel , does your friend have APBT? or bully?
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [233299] :: HELLBOYZ' TWO FACE
APBT ONLINE PEDIGREES


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

just my 2 cents but Hellboyz Twoface looks awesome and has an awesome name lol


----------

